# Refrigeration Engineers



## Baruf Wallah (Nov 10, 2020)

Am I in the right section


----------



## freddyfootitt (Nov 18, 2021)

I was with Blue Star on the Sydney London Run and the ship had 2 furkin great big CO2 compressors and big flywheels that lost efficiency around the Equator with water temperatures at 35C give or take degrees. I was a junior engineer with a reefer background so I was a natural when the Chief Freezer consigned by the Captain to his Cabin as a result of being a 'TOTAL PISSHEAD' from Suez Canal to Perth.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

freddyfootitt said:


> I was with Blue Star on the Sydney London Run and the ship had 2 furkin great big CO2 compressors and big flywheels that lost efficiency around the Equator with water temperatures at 35C give or take degrees. I was a junior engineer with a reefer background so I was a natural when the Chief Freezer consigned by the Captain to his Cabin as a result of being a 'TOTAL PISSHEAD' from Suez Canal to Perth.


35*c seems a tad high even for equatorial sea temps on the run your talking about.


----------



## Baruf Wallah (Nov 10, 2020)

The highest sea water temperature I recorded was in the Red sea at 90 deg F (32.2 deg C) with a Fridge Flat temperature of 120 deg F. The Fridge Flat (SS Strathmore) was at tank top level, the full width of the ship for’ard of the boiler room and had four beautiful CO2 machines.

For Info

The critical temperature of a substance is *the temperature at and above which vapour of the substance cannot be liquefied*, no matter how much pressure is applied. Every substance has a critical temperature.

The critical temperature of CO2 is 87.8 deg F (31 deg C).

There is a common fallacy that as soon as the condenser inlet water temperature approaches this temperature the efficiency of the CO2 machine falls off very badly. Elaborate trials have proved that this is not so, the slope of performance curve being perfectly smooth up to water temperatures far above those ever met with in practice.

With water above the critical temperature liquid is not formed before the metering device (expansion valve) but is formed immediately after the metering device.

The last two paragraphs are from a J&E Hall CO2 Instruction Book


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Baruf Wallah said:


> The highest sea water temperature I recorded was in the Red sea at 90 deg F (32.2 deg C) with a Fridge Flat temperature of 120 deg F. The Fridge Flat (SS Strathmore) was at tank top level, the full width of the ship for’ard of the boiler room and had four beautiful CO2 machines.
> 
> For Info
> 
> ...


That's more like it


----------

